# Rufous Hummingbird, female



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Rufous Hummingbird, female


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2018)

Good picture  LR.  I have a couple of them in my  back yard feeders.

They're  always chasing  eachother.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Thanks Falcon.

They are a riot. Chase, fight and then sit down and drink together. I did a video of my hummer photos with music and will post it when I figure how to do it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2018)

Beautiful photo LoneRogue, thanks for posting it!  We don't see many hummingbirds by our house, but when we go camping in the woods we see a lot more of them.  They seem to be attracted to the red lenses of our rear truck lights, love to see them, so many beautiful colors!



> If you'd like to add a video to your post it's easy!  Right click on the  YouTube video, and click on "Copy Video URL".   Then, click on the  "Insert Video" icon above your post
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Catlady (May 11, 2018)

I planted a few plants that hummers feed on and there has always been one or two in my since I planted them.  I think mine is a female, does not have the neon colors of the males.  Her favorite is the Chuparosa.


----------



## Kadee (May 11, 2018)

I’ve never seen a humming bird I can just imagine how beautiful they are .
I live in fairly dry farming area in South Australia. I will have to look up if Australia actually has humming birds


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2018)

I'm on the east coast but so far everyone who has seen this yellow hummingbird in this thread is from the west. Must be a western thing. Beautiful photo!


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

Thank you SeaBreeze. All feeders are red and I guess it is the dominant color of flowers they feed upon. I expect that if you put a feeder out with a 3 part water and one part sugar they would find you.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

That is always good to know and I'll look for that plant when I shop next.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

I know that you have so many other beautiful and what are very exotic birds down there.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 11, 2018)

All my bird guides are for the West coast so I can't check it out but I had thought that hummers were throughout the America's (north and south). Thank you.


----------



## Catlady (May 12, 2018)

LoneRogue said:


> That is always good to know and I'll look for that plant when I shop next.



If you mean the Chuparosa, they live in hot dry country, I live in south Arizona.  I think my hummer is an Anna hummer but not sure.
https://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/shrubs/chuparosa/chuparosa-plant-information.htm


----------



## Lara (May 12, 2018)

LoneRogue said:


> All my bird guides are for the West coast so I can't check it out but I had thought that hummers were throughout the America's (north and south). Thank you.


Yes, I think they are too but I was referring to yellow ones as shown in your photograph. I've never seen one with those colors.


----------



## terry123 (May 12, 2018)

Before I moved to my condo I had tons of them at my feeders. Have never seen them here at the complex.  Buildings are too close together. Sure miss them.


----------



## Keesha (May 12, 2018)

Gorgeous photo. We get humming birds here but not any like that. 
Ours are usually turquoise,  with other bright colours, something like this.


----------



## LoneRogue (May 12, 2018)

That is a stunning closeup. As I understand from reading the feathers allow us to see varied colors as the angle to the sun or light source chances. I that a photo that you took?


----------



## Raven (May 13, 2018)

I love to watch hummingbirds but have never seen a yellow one.
Thanks for the pictures LoneRogue and Keesha.


----------

